# Do I need a 3wood and a 5 wood?



## mikeb4 (Nov 2, 2015)

Do I need both ? currently have 13 clubs in the bag and there is a gap between my driver at 11.5 an 5 wood at 19.

I know about swapping them for a 4 wood, been there but thinking it could be an option adding a 3w
At the other end of the clubs- the wedges I have good balance and will not change the set up

I guess this is a topic that has been debated a few times but any advice would be good though answering my own question do I really need the extra 20 yards I would get with a 15 deg.
Probably ! 

I also appreciate the 5 wood will be easier to hit with its shorter shaft and more loft 

Any advice would be welcomed


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 2, 2015)

As you've already stated, I've went with the 4 wood option, it's 17* and is easier to hit than a 3 wood and you can grip down to take a bit off it too. It also saves you cash and weight carrying 2 around


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2015)

I suppose the question is do you feel you need one?

How many times per round do you go for you 5w and think I had something a little more?, or go for your driver and think I wish I had a little less but my 5w isn't enough?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

I carry a driver 3 and 5 wood as it suits my requirements for my course. I guess it depends but personally I'd think the 4 and 5 wood would be too similar in terms of loft


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2015)

It depends what loft your hybrids are


----------



## And29 (Nov 2, 2015)

Im also thinking about dropping my 3w (which i struggle with off the fairway, but not the tee) 
and my go to 5w which is ideal for both, but in strong winds its just too high launch 

and getting a HL 3W 16.5 if it suits my game i will drop the 3&5W and add that and a 3Hybrid


----------



## KenL (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't carry a 3 or 5 wood.

I just have driver then a Taylormade RBZ stage-2 3 rescue.

The rescue is so versatile.  Good off the tee, great from semi or fairway and goes pretty much as far as a 3 wood.  I can hit it about 220 yards with no wind, so it lets me get home (most of the time) on our long par 4s on the back nine.  Two of ~460 and two ~430.


----------



## mikeb4 (Nov 2, 2015)

My hybrids are 22 and 27


----------



## GG26 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've got a distance gap between my 3-wood (200-210 yards) and 4-hybrid (160-170 yards) and was contemplating whether to go for a 5-wood or a 2 or 3 hybrid.

I couldn't hit my 3-wood off of the floor until I had a couple of lessons recently and now it flies, but I've gone the opposite way with the hybrid.  At the moment I am leaning towards the 5-wood because that's the one that I would currently feel more confident with.  

In your case are there any particular shots that you can think of where that extra 20 yards would be important?  I originally bought the 3-wood for our longest par 3, which is 210 yards and it is the ideal club for that hole.  I am looking to fill the gap because of our next longest par three.  If you have any specific shots in mind, that may influence whether you need to fill the gap.


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 2, 2015)

Depends on your regular playing course IMO, not so much what we think.
My bag is a mess but it works for me as I struggle with 3/5 woods. Currently I have Driver, 21 degree hybrid, 5-PW, 52, 56, 58 and putter. Probably times yesterday where a 3/5 would have been better but I reach all par 5's in 3 in this weather and feel short and straight suits my game more.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 2, 2015)

Its a hard one Mike as there aren't really many "long" holes on your course if you are driving the ball well so you would probably be only looking at an option for position on maybe 8 and 9 and for the weirdly shaped 10th IMO.
4w might be the decent option, I have the JPX850 5w dialled back to 16Â° so basically a 4w, that and my driver at 10.5Â° is really all I need for Muckhart with 19Â° and 22Â° hybrids. 
Horses for courses though but would just think that the lack of a big par 5 would kind of negate the 3w against the driver.


----------



## shewy (Nov 2, 2015)

Got to say I've been in the same boat and am now carrying 3&5 woods, I don't hit my 3w from the deck just the tee on short holes the 5w has been a revelation for me, easy to hit off the deck and giving me opportunities on par 5's that my hybrid never. I've dropped a hybrid for now but am contemplating putting a 5h in for trouble shots.
I have my 3wood at 15 and my 5 set at 19 and it's a decent gap, the shorter shaft on the 5 makes it silly easy to hit.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 2, 2015)

Having the option to drop to a 3 wood when the driver is playing up is as good a reason to have one in the bag as any.

We have all been there.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2015)

not carried a 5 wood since the starter set of Dunlop s.

I would depend on the course and if you found yourself with a gap.


----------



## GolfScot (Nov 3, 2015)

I think a lot depends on where you generally play your games and if the course contains long par 3s, par 5s etc.

For the last few years I've carried a Ping G15 4 wood but I've recently returned from a fitting session at the Nike Performance Centre at Archerfield and the trackman stats indicated that the difference in distance between the 4 wood and my 3 hybrid was pretty negligible.  So I was carrying two seperate clubs that I more or less hit the same distance.

So for that reason I'm switching to a 3 wood to give me a better gap between fairway wood and my strong 3 hybrid.


----------



## Slab (Nov 3, 2015)

Got a 3 & 5 but they're never in the bag at the same time (there is space) 

Different sticks for different fields though (& different times of the year) 

Right now the 3w is in becasue I'm more likely to want it for anything in the first cut with the 22* hybrid off the fairway


----------

